# Preamplificador para conectar micrófono a la línea de entrada



## CaReCoiN (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola!
Hace algunas semanas estaba viendo la posibilidad de conectar más de un micrófono al PC para usarlos con diversos proyectos, como grabar sonido en estéreo y cantar karaoke de a más de uno. Averiguando llegué a la conclusión de que si quería hacerlo necesitaría de un preamplificador. Busqué circuitos y me topé con este que podía hacerlo con materiales que tenía en este momento en casa [imagen adjunta] pero como la línea de entrada del PC es estéreo me dije "¿por qué no hacerlo doble?" e hice dos juntos en un PCB. Luego lo conecté y vino lo malo: se escucha con un ruido de tierra pero horrible. Intenté repararlo sin éxito, así que dejé el proyecto a un lado mientras busco alguna solución alternativa. Habré usado el esquemático incorrecto para hacer el proyecto? Existe alguna solución más práctica?

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Como lo estás alimentando?


----------



## CaReCoiN (Nov 30, 2010)

Con un transformador de 7.5VDCa 230mA. Ahora que le doy más vueltas, es necesario que la corriente esté filtrada con un capacitor antes de entrar al circuito?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Probá alimentarlo con 1 pila. Y sí, se necesita filtrado y que sea bueno!


----------



## Dano (Nov 30, 2010)

CaReCoiN dijo:


> Con un transformador de 7.5VDCa 230mA. Ahora que le doy más vueltas, es necesario que la corriente esté filtrada con un capacitor antes de entrar al circuito?



Es crítico no necesario.


----------



## CaReCoiN (Nov 30, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Es crítico no necesario.



Ahora probé alímentandolo con un cable USB (mal que mal lo usaré en el PC) y funciona de lujo!  sólo que un canal suena muchisimo mas fuerte que el otro. ¿Qué podrá ser?

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lo que es una buena expresión: "Y sí, se necesita filtrado y que sea bueno!" contra "Es crítico no necesario."
Dano 1 ------- el gato 0 (voy a revisar mis tácticas de marketing).

Además, ni me dio bola con lo de la pila, el gato, al tacho!


----------



## Dano (Nov 30, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo que es una buena expresión: "Y sí, se necesita filtrado y que sea bueno!" contra "Es crítico no necesario."
> Dano 1 ------- el gato 0 (voy a revisar mis tácticas de marketing).
> 
> Además, ni me dio bola con lo de la pila, el gato, al tacho!



Jajaja 

En realidad si le agregás una coma y unos puntos suspensivos queda más agresivo y directo.

Es crítico, no necesario...  

Todo un maestro de la lengua. jaja

Saludos Black.


----------



## jops59 (Ene 17, 2011)

Ese preamplificador funciona perfectamente??
El microfono electr no lleva 3 patillas, cuales has conectado???

Yo le daré alimentación desde un transformador a 12v a 1A, el cual pondré un puente rectificador con unos condensadores para dichos filtros... pondré un LM7806 para la alimentación de dicho premplificador pero necesito saber si funciona correctamente para hacer lo que tu has hecho
Si puedes hacerme un favor sube las pistas y así me ahorro tiempo si quieres claro, un  salu2


----------

